# Who is your favorite College Basketbal teams?



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

You know I have to go with, my Alma Mater.

<b>The University of Kansas</b>

<b>Go Jayhawks!</b>

There are other teams in the NCAA that I follow well, North Carolina and Oklahoma.


----------



## RUBEN (Jun 9, 2002)

Fresno st, all the way the 2nd best little known college.(gonzaga)


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

Florida w/ James White and David Lee! My second favorite team is Oregon (hometown) then I have to go with the team that has consistantly produced NBA players better than any other team, UNC.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

Oklahoma
Texas
Oregon
North Carolina


----------



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

Michigan, obviously. I basically root for the Big10 to succeed except for MSU.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Fresno? Interesting. Why is that?

IMX, I know Oklahoma since you live in that state.

k^2, I think you told me that before that you llike Michigan. "Hail to the Victors"

Florida is a good team. Oregon is a good team. KU/Oregon last march was one of KU's best games last season.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

*MY FAVIROTE*

IS MY HOMETOWN GONZAGA BULLDOGS


GO DAN DIKAU


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Georgia, Georgia Tech and Georgia State.


----------



## BlazersNBulls4ever (Jun 20, 2002)

Oh, it has to be Arizona!!!

This is the year!!!!

GO WILDCATS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

BYU Cougars


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

OU all the way








and they will go all the way, led by Hollis Price and Ebi Ere.


----------



## linus#1 (Jun 24, 2002)

Syracuse Orangemen

Seton Hall Pirates


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

North Carolina
Kansas
Maryland
Arizona
Duke
UConn
Seton Hall


----------



## GoHeels244 (Jul 15, 2002)

*UNC Tar Heels*

Tar Heels all the way. Go Heels.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Georgetown Hoyas at #1. Futher UCLA Bruins and St. John's Red Storm.


----------



## Brick (Jul 15, 2002)

Hawaii Rainbow Warriors
UConn Huskies
Florida Gators
Duke Blue Devils


----------



## Joe_Canada (Jul 15, 2002)

UCLA!! GO BRUINS! Bill Walton for life.
GO IRISH!


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

UCLA Bruins.....but Lavin has to go:upset: !!


----------



## BballChickaDee (Jun 21, 2002)

UNC, UCLA, and UCONN


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Rutgers,Seton Hall,Monmouth,St Peters,Princeton. Its all about Jersey babyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy 

Rutgers has the best backcourt in the country
Jerome Coleman and Ricky Shields. STOP SLEEPIN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal (Jul 18, 2002)

*Notre Dame*

Chris Thomas will be one of the best PG's in the country in the next few years. Torin Francis has the potential to be one of the best ND players ever. Hopefully, we'll be dancing next year in March. 

I think Thomas and Matt Carroll are one of the better backcourts in the country as well.


----------



## Hawaii Warrior (Jul 21, 2002)

University Of Hawaii

GO BOWS!


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Hawaii Warrior *
> University Of Hawaii
> 
> GO BOWS!


I still remember when KU lost to your guys a few years back. It was when Raef was hurt. I was up utnil 1am to watch that game. It sucked.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

UK fan here, the reaal wildcats will win another title next year, Keith Bogans will go back to the great senssation he once was and Jules Camara will suprise everyone.


----------



## DaCat (Jul 20, 2002)

mine is missouri, look out 4 rickey paulding


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

My hometown team is the Iowa Hawkeyes (in a sad state of affairs right now). I'll root for anyone playing Duke in the ACC, UConn in the Big East, and Marquette in C-USA. This season, I think I'm going to be a big Kansas fan. Kirk Hinrich is a joy to watch, and Wayne Simien is going to dominate!


----------

